# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  steroids while on probation?

## jqwerty1

Im given a random urinanlysis, but i dont think they test for steroids . Its a regular 8 substance test. Anyone have any info on if it will come back positive if i take a cycle?

----------


## bigboomer

I was on cycle during probation a few years back nothing ever came back positve...I dont know how many substances they were testing for though..I just figured if something came back positive i would tell him i was taking a ph product i bought at gnc or something..You should be fine though..

----------


## jqwerty1

thanks alot man! i appreciate the info

----------


## angelo212

I was on parole and got tested 2 times a week with no problems while on a Test Cyp cycle. They just check for drugs. They would have to do a special test to test for high testosterone levels.

----------


## donopat

I was on probation for 8 years in north jersey. I juiced the whple time. But I got busted for heroin 
So unless u are on probation for steroids in the first place, don't worry

Pat d

----------


## shortybrolick

Your good to go

----------

